# in Belgium now, good aires



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

in belgium at mo/ can highly rec following aires. gravelines france, westende bad, ostende center,brugge centre, lier center,ghentbrukke,and tonight staying at grimbergen aire ready for bus into brussles in the morning, only dissapointment was mechelen aire which seemed a little "not right " if you know what i mean , found all the aires in vicarius books benelux and scandanavia book


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Were the aires in Belgium free??


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*some were*

gravelines yes,westende 5E,oostende yes,brugge 15 E(BUT WORTH IT FOR THE PUB CRAWL), grimbergen yes,lier yesgentbrugge yes,


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: some were*



andyandsue said:


> brugge 15 E(BUT WORTH IT FOR THE PUB CRAWL),


It must be out of season Andy, as it is normally €24. 8O 8O 8O

Thanks for the info,

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: some were*



JockandRita said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > brugge 15 E(BUT WORTH IT FOR THE PUB CRAWL),
> ...


Hi Jock
The one on the coach park (canal island) is 15 euro inc elec at this time of year. I am gong next week
Phill


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: some were*



drcotts said:


> Hi Jock
> The one on the coach park (canal island) is 15 euro inc elec at this time of year. I am gong next week
> Phill


Still too blooming dear for an Aire, but handy for the town. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: some were*



drcotts said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > andyandsue said:
> ...


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

How big is the aire at Bruges? Do you think we would struggle w/end of 6th Dec for xmas market? Or would I be safer booking Camping Memlin or whatever its called close by.

Aire photo in book looks quite big?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I remember there were about 40+ spots for motorhomes with EHU but I'm sure you could stay in the coach park which is enormous.

The locals did say they expect to be very busy for the Christmas market. Not sure when it all happens but vans are coming and going all the time from the aire.

Just don't park in the motorhome parking area across the road as the charges are extortionate.
Ray.


----------



## 116601 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bruges aire*

We have stayed at this aire and it is great for access to the city. It is also very safe as there is 24 hour security cameras. Electricity is free and water and waste disposal is reasonable. We are planning to go on w/e 5th December for the Christmas Market and also to visit Brussels by train. The Christmas markets on previous years have been fantastic so worth the trip.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we were there last december and thought the xmas market was poor and we stopped at camping memling


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

going to the aire in Brugges on the 28/29th Novemeber - can anyone give us directions from Ostend?


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: some were*



raynipper said:


> Don't forget the free bus back from the market square.
> 
> Ray.


Any more info on the free bus please.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just as a matter of interest what is Belgium like at this time of year ? is the weather pretty much UK style LOL and what time is it getting dark as I think that makes a huge difference when travelling around, even if it is just an extra hour in the late afternoon.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

10 day forcast for Brussels


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: some were*



StanDup said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the free bus back from the market square. Ray.
> ...


Hi Barry.
Been trying to find my free map given to us by the parking attendant at the aire. Just ask at the office.
It shows the town centre and all the bus drop off points. No. 12 as I remember gets you back to the aire free.

Ray.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Bad experience in Brugue*

We stopped in Brugue last year, what a FARCE, we had to pay 22.50 for a parking place just big enough to fit the van in.

looked for water found we had to pay again 50c. plus 50c. to empty the toilet.

When we complained to the warden (or should it be warder) he got really annoyed and said that if we did'nt like it we could leave now, we said that as we were now parked up we would stay the night,

We then went into town and when we arrived back our friendly warden greeted us with the information that he had been in communication with his manager and we were not welcome to stay on the Aire.

Further more we were to leave first thing in the morning or we would be TOWED off and he had a machine standing by to carry out his evil threat.

So much for Beligium hospitality never again.

Bryan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

LisaB said:


> How big is the aire at Bruges? Do you think we would struggle w/end of 6th Dec for xmas market? Or would I be safer booking Camping Memlin or whatever its called close by.
> 
> Aire photo in book looks quite big?


Hi
the aire is quite big and will fit most MHs under 27 feet. there was a big Carthago parked up in there

there are about 35 spaces so its quite big and was about 1/2 full when i went sunday 8th Nov.

Tip - you can get free water and empty your waste in the coach park as opposed to using the bourne (water waste loo disposal point) opposite and the little security guard will let you do this but you have to use the bourne for loo emptying. Tip take lots of 50cente piceces as all the point in Belgium take 50c.

You just take the ticket by pressing the button on the barrier and then pay as you leave by putting ticket in machine and putting CC or money in the machine which then gives you your ticket back to get you out.

Its aboyt 10-15 mins walk to the town.

Phill


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We've used the aire about 10 times and think it's well worth the money (whether high or low season). It's a very pleasant walk through Minnewater park to get to the centre.

Yes, the spaces aren't huge - but this is an Aire, not a full-blown campsite. What do you expect? I agree the water and toilet emptying should be included but I think it still represents great value for money to see one of the best cities in Europe. It'll only cost a euro or two for water/toilet for a couple of nights' stay. Bruges is an expensive city anyway.

Only once have we not been able to get into the Aire, and just parked up on a side-road for the night - got into the Aire the next day.

We have just returned from Bruges with some friends, so stayed in a hotel this time - we missed the M/H!! Weather was windy but less rain than the UK, but I'd say overall it's pretty uk-like weather wise.

Griff


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Bruges aire*



680fbuser said:


> We have stayed at this aire and it is great for access to the city. It is also very safe as there is 24 hour security cameras. Electricity is free and water and waste disposal is reasonable. We are planning to go on w/e 5th December for the Christmas Market and also to visit Brussels by train. The Christmas markets on previous years have been fantastic so worth the trip.


Will see you there then we have just booked chunnel for tThursday evening of 3rd!


----------

